# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Un point sur l'cologie et nos ordinateurs

## Martin Lestas

*Un point sur l'cologie informatique*
*Il faut dsormais prendre de bonnes habitudes*




> L'informatique durable, la green computing, ou green IT, ou green information technology ou informatique verte est un concept qui vise  rduire l'empreinte cologique, conomique, et sociale des technologies de l'information et de la communication (TIC). Il s'agit d'une manire globale et cohrente de rduire les nuisances rencontres dans le domaine des quipements informatiques et ce, durant l'ensemble de la dure de vie de chaque quipement : soit aux diffrents stades de fabrication, d'utilisation (consommation d'nergie) et de fin de vie (gestion/rcupration des dchets, pollution, puisement des ressources non renouvelables). Ce concept s'inscrit plus largement dans la notion  d'informatique coresponsable  ou dveloppement durable.


Src : Wikipdia.




Cet article essaiera de faire office de sensibilisation.
Concernant linformatique, saviez-vous qu'environ *60* % des utilisateurs n'teignent jamais leurs ordinateurs ? Cela peut reprsenter jusqu *200 euros* de facture d'lectricit par an et par utilisateur !


*Saviez-vous que :*

Chaque citoyen se dbarrasse denviron 14 kg de dchets lectroniques par an, dont 90 % finissent incinrs ou enterrs sans traitement ;La fabrication dun ordinateur denviron 11 kilos ncessite  peu prs une tonne de matriaux, notamment *11 kg de produits chimiques*, *750 litres deau* et *120 kg dnergies fossiles* (extraction de matires non renouvelables telles que le ptrole) ;La conception des microprocesseurs ncessite de grosses quantits d*nergie* et normment de produits *chimiques*,L'ordinateur est gourmand en nergie. Plus il est puissant, plus il impose une grosse consommation dnergie. Il faut savoir quun ordinateur consomme environ 350 kWh/an ;Le circuit de fabrication dun ordinateur est trs complexe et que chaque composant est fabriqu par des sous-traitants dans les quatre coins du monde. La plupart des transports se font en avion ce qui gnre beaucoup dmissions de gaz  effet de serre ;Lindustrie des technologies de linformation et de la communication est responsable de 2 % des missions de CO2 mondiales. Ce chiffre correspond  la production de CO2 de lensemble de la flotte arienne mondiale !Twitter engendre une tonne de CO2 par jour ! Pour archiver des milliards de donnes, les serveurs informatiques ncessitent des serveurs trs gourmands en nergie et rejettent beaucoup de CO2 dans latmosphre. Quils occupent une pice, un tage, ou un immeuble, les serveurs informatiques ont toujours besoin dune climatisation importante et continue pour viter la surchauffe.


*Les bons gestes cocitoyens  adopter seraient donc :*

De penser  teindre vos appareils le soir ;De choisir un ordinateur qui consommera le moins dnergie possible. Cela ne soulagera pas le porte-monnaie, mais surtout la plante. (Privilgiez des crans de taille moyenne, car plus il sera grand, plus il consommera) ;De vrifier la manire dont sera recycl l'appareil. (Attention aux faux labels verts que certaines firmes osent adopter afin d'amliorer leur image) ;De privilgier le mode veille pour l'cran de l'ordinateur plutt que lconomiseur de batterie ;De penser  la recharge des cartouches dencre, plutt que les cartouches jetables. (Cela cotera moins cher et vous participerez au dveloppement de lcologie informatique.)


Aprs ces quelques informations, vous comprenez ainsi toute limportance dagir pour lcologie informatique qui est devenue  ce jour un domaine indispensable au travail comme  la maison. Adoptez ces petits gestes qui ne vous prendront pas plus de temps au quotidien, mais qui feront beaucoup pour lenvironnement.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quels sont vos petits gestes du quotidien ?

----------


## deusyss

Avant tout, les missions de CO2 ne sont pas les seules a prendre en compte. On ne parle que de a, notamment pour les voitures, mais il n'y a pas que a. 

Le vritable problme de fond est un problme  la fois de socit et d'ducation. Tout d'abord de socit car on nous "force", ou du moins on essaie,  consommer, c'est  dire remplacer rgulirement nos appareils. Ensuite un problme d'ducation, car les petits gestes simples quotidiens sont simples, mais beaucoup disent avoir "la flemme" (constater en vrai).

Le soir, je met mon PC pro en veille prolonge, je n'utilise que des ampoules  LEDs chez moi, des dtecteurs de mouvement. La majorit de mes appareils lectriques sont sur multiprises  interrupteur. Mon smartphone a plusieurs annes, et le prcdent a t gard plus de 5 ans (qunad je vois certains changer pour le nouvel iphone systematiquement chaque anne), ...

En fait en crivant ce billet, je me rend compte que le vrai problme de fond c'est que la socit moderne cr des moutons, lesquels se complaisent dans cette situation. Ce n'est malheureusement pas cela qui aidera a aller mieux demain.

----------


## MichaelREMY

Cest un article  mettre en relation avec le rcent concernant un patron de la vente de pub en ligne qui disait quil stait tromp et en quen forant ses clients  avoir plus de pub, plus de videos- annonces, danimation flashs dmultiplies , il augmentait la ncessit des visiteurs  avoir des machines plus puissantes, la ncessit des clients  avoir des serveurs de plus en plus puissant , que cela ncessitait une utilisation extrmement importante de lnergie et des technologies de refroidissement.

En une phrase :
bcp de pubs sur un site web = bpc de pollution + gchis dnergie +cot dinfrastructure plus lev  donc serpent qui se mange la queue

----------


## Neckara

> Concernant linformatique, saviez-vous qu'environ *60*% des utilisateurs n'teignent jamais leurs ordinateurs ?


Donc des ordinateurs personnels, pas d'entreprise ?

Parmi ces 60%, combien l'utilisent comme serveur ou faire tourner des calculs la nuit (ex. faire un scan antivirus) ?
Quid aussi des ordinateur familiaux qui restent allum h24, mais aussi utilis h24 ?




> Chaque citoyen se dbarrasse denviron 14 kg de dchets lectroniques par an, dont 90 % finissent incinrs ou enterrs sans traitement,


C'est bien connu qu'un vrai informaticien de jette rien et conserve tout dans une petite bote en carton.
Surtout pour les cbles, on sait jamais, on pourrait en avoir besoin plus tard.




> la fabrication dun ordinateur denviron 11 kilos ncessite  peu prs une tonne de matriaux, notamment *11 kg de produits chimiques*, *750 litres deau* et *120 kg dnergies fossiles* (extraction de matire non renouvelable telle que le ptrole),


Si je me trompe, on parle aussi de Terre rares.
Ces chiffres sont pas mal, mais ne serait-il pas possible de donner un ordre de comparaison avec d'autres produit du quotidien ? Ou la proportion parmi la consommation totale ?
Parce que 120kg, c'est beaucoup ou pas ?





> le circuit de fabrication dun ordinateur est trs complexe et que chaque composant est fabriqu par des sous-traitants dans les quatre coins du monde. La plupart des transports se font en avion ce qui gnre beaucoup dmissions de gaz  effet de serre.


Mais est-ce proportionnellement beaucoup ou peu ?




> lindustrie des technologies de linformation et de la communication est responsable de 2 % des missions de CO2 mondiales. Ce chiffre correspond  la production de CO2 de lensemble de la flotte arienne mondiale !


Quelle est la proportion des utilisateurs, des entreprises et des datacenters dans ces 2% ?




> Twitter engendre une tonne de CO2 par jour! Pour archiver des milliards de donnes, les serveurs informatiques ncessitent des serveurs trs gourmands en nergie et rejettent beaucoup de CO2 dans latmosphre. Quils occupent une pice, un tage, ou un immeuble, les serveurs informatiques ont toujours besoin dune climatisation importante et continue pour viter la surchauffe.


Et une tonne, c'est beaucoup ou peu ?
En comparaison d'autres industrie de taille quivalante, cela se situe comment ?




> de choisir un ordinateur qui consommera le moins dnergie possible.


La raspberry me semble pas trop mal pour cela. Mais je ne sais pas si la Pi2 est suffisamment performante pour une utilisation bureautique agrable et fluide.




> Privilgiez des crans de taille moyenne, car plus il sera grand, plus il consommera


Jamais !
D'autant que j'en utilise plusieurs  ::aie:: 




> de penser  la recharge des cartouches dencre, plutt que les cartouches jetables. (Cela cotera moins cher et vous participerez au dveloppement de lcologie informatique).


Encore faudrait-il que l'imprimante l'accepte correctement.
D'ailleurs,  ce niveau l, on pourrait retirer lobsolescence programme de certains matriels non?


Personnellement, je trouve que c'est bien de lancer des chiffres, mais je n'ai aucune ide de leur signification, si c'est alarmant, beaucoup ou peu.

----------


## RyzenOC

> de choisir un ordinateur qui consommera le moins dnergie possible. Cela ne soulagera pas le porte-monnaie, mais surtout la plante. (Privilgiez des crans de taille moyenne, car plus il sera grand, plus il consommera),




Je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec ce point, j'ai besoin d'un pc puissant pour ma part. Qui dit puissant, dit consommateur d'nergie.
Pour les crans, encore une fois j'ai 2 crans (de 21 pouces) chez moi, car c'est plus pratique pour travailler, qu'un cran de 8 pouces.

Sur ces 2 points je ne peut pas faire de concession,  moins que Nvidia/AMD fabrique des cartes moins gourmandes.

Par contre mon pc est teint quand je ne m'en sert pas  :;): .


Au niveau des dchets lectroniques, la grande responsabilit incombe aux industriel, notamment au niveau des smartphone et des tablettes ou certains constructeurs pratique l'obsolescence programmer, soit au niveau physique/hardware, soit niveau software. Et en faisant des appareils impossible  rparer, pour forcer le consommateur  tous racheter.

----------


## MichaelREMY

> 3.la conception des microprocesseurs ncessite beaucoup de quantit dnergies et normment de produits chimiques


c'est un faux procs, c'est comme pour les voitures lectriques qu'on accuse de polluer plus  la construction que les voitures classiques.

une personne qui travaille sur un ordinateur pollue moins que 10 personnes qui viendront chaque matin faire des tches manuelles itratives.... N'allez pas non plus faire le procs des 9 personnes qui ne travaillent plus en indiquant que la recherche d'emploi produit de la pollution ou de l'nergie consomme.... On ne peut pas revenir  l'ge de pierre non plus.

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Donc des ordinateurs personnels, pas d'entreprise ?
> 
> Parmi ces 60%, combien l'utilisent comme serveur ou faire tourner des calculs la nuit (ex. faire un scan antivirus) ?
> Quid aussi des ordinateur familiaux qui restent allum h24, mais aussi utilis h24 ?


Ordinateurs en gnral, donc oui si tu veux on peux rduire ces 60% car en effet certains font tourner des serveurs, etc. Cependant, il faut voire une vision global de ce chiffre : beaucoup de personnes/particulier ou non laisse allumer leur ordinateur pour rien. 
On peut se tourner sur le sujet des tlphones portables et smartphones qui consomment  blinde : je n'ai pas de chiffres mais je suis prt  mettre la main  coup que plus d'une personne sur deux en France qui en possde un ne l'teint pas la nuit. Pour quelle raison ? Ne pas avoir  le rallumer le lendemain matin. Les consquences : batterie qui s'affaiblie plus vite et donc changement prmatur du bien + nuisance au niveau des ondes (oui il y a le mode avion mais c'est pareil, pas sur que tout le monde y pense chaque soir) + gnration de dchets.




> Si je me trompe, on parle aussi de Terre rares.
> Ces chiffres sont pas mal, mais ne serait-il pas possible de donner un ordre de comparaison avec d'autres produit du quotidien ? Ou la proportion parmi la consommation totale ?
> Parce que 120kg, c'est beaucoup ou pas ?


L, il va falloir que je fasse des recherche. Mais bon pareil, c'est un nombre qui est cens interpell : 120 kilos c'est plus de 12 fois le poids d'un ordinateur.
Voil quelque chose qui n'est pas discutable :
http://www.planetoscope.com/electron...rdinateur.html
"Selon les chiffres du gouvernement britannique,le cot d'utilisation d'un simple PC en mode bureautique est insignifiant (23), mais il produit 1094 tonnes de CO2 par an, soit l'quivalent du CO2 produit par un passager allant de Londres au Caire en avion." (src: www.planetoscope.com)




> Je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec ce point, j'ai besoin d'un pc puissant pour ma part. Qui dit puissant, dit consommateur d'nergie.
> Pour les crans, encore une fois j'ai 2 crans (de 21 pouces) chez moi, car c'est plus pratique pour travailler, qu'un cran de 8 pouces.
> Sur ces 2 points je ne peut pas faire de concession,  moins que Nvidia/AMD fabrique des cartes moins gourmandes.
> Par contre mon pc est teint quand je ne m'en sert pas .


Ce n'est pas que tu n'est pas d'accord c'est que tu en as besoin, on polu tous, on est dans un monde fait comme a. 
Perso, chz moi je viens de m'acheter un Tlviseur Samsung (oui ceux qui consomment  fond) avec un cran super grand. Pourquoi ? D'une part pour me faire plaisir, mais parce que je suis amateur de cinma. Toi j'imagine que tu joue  des jeux vidos ou alors que tu passe simplement du temps sur ton PC ce qui justifie le fait que tu ais besoins d'une telle machine. Mais tu l'teint la nuit donc tu fais des efforts. Cet article n'a pas pour but de juger les utilisateurs, mais simplement alerter et essayer de faire changer certaines mentalits des personnes qui disent que de toute faon sa ne changera rien que j'teigne mon portable ou non. Il faut dj viser les grosses firmes.

Au niveau des dchets lectroniques, la grande responsabilit incombe aux industriel, notamment au niveau des smartphone et des tablettes ou certains constructeurs pratique l'obsolescence programmer, soit au niveau physique/hardware, soit niveau software. Et en faisant des appareils impossible  rparer, pour forcer le consommateur  tous racheter.[/QUOTE]



Ajout dans l'article:
Un lien sympa que j'ai trouv par hasard avec des chiffres en tant rel : http://www.planetoscope.com/climat/co2

+ Chiffres sur Facebook (Content de m'tre dsinscrit : moins de pertes de temps + colo :p) : http://www.20minutes.fr/planete/9805...ire-tasse-cafe

----------


## Jon Shannow

En fait, comme toujours avec l'cologie, on cible une activit, et on balance des trucs montrant que c'est polluant, le but tant de culpabiliser les utilisateurs plutt que les constructeurs. 

Les politiques (entendez par l, les dcideurs politiques) se ddouanent compltement de leurs responsabilits en pointant les usages et les usagers mais jamais les fabricants, les constructeurs, les dcideurs.

Depuis des annes, on entend parler de l'obsolescence programme, combien de sommets cologiques ont eu lieu ? Quelle dcision internationale a t prise ?

M. Toutlemonde doit faire des efforts pour moins consommer ? Et M. Apple que fait-il lui ? Quand il inonde le march de pub pour son nouvel iBidule afin que le plus grand nombre jette celui de l'anne dernire et achte le nouveau, se pose-t-il la question de la pollution ? Quel systme met-il en place pour recycler les "anciens" iBidules ? Est-ce qu'il s'est pos la question du recyclage des lments du iBidule lors de sa conception ?
Bien sr, l je parle d'Apple, mais tous les constructeurs sont dans le mme cas. 
Quelqu'un  parler d'encre des imprimantes, mais les fabricants ont-ils cherch  crer des recharges d'encres ? Pourquoi reste-t-il encore de l'encre dans les cartouches quand l'imprimante refuse d'imprimer en la dclarant vide ?

C'est le mme principe avec les voitures. Elles polluent, certes, mais quand un Maire d'une grande ville veut interdire les voitures diesel  circuler, s'est-il demand pourquoi les bus de sa ville roulaient au gasoil ? Pourquoi, deux ans plus tt, on a acheter de nouveaux bus DIESEL ? 
Pourquoi on ne cr pas plus de parking gratuits, alors que la majeure partie de la pollution en ville des vhicules vient de la recherche d'un stationnement ?
Pourquoi est-ce qu'on amliore pas les revtements routiers et autoroutiers alors que l'on sait que certains revtements permettent de diminuer la consommation ?
Pourquoi les pouvoirs publiques ne mettent pas de vrais moyens pour dvelopper le ferro-routage plutt que de construire de nouvelles lignes TGV pour que le touriste gagne 5 mn de trajet pour ces vacances ?

Bref, y en a marre de ces dnonciations sur les pratiques des usagers qui seraient la source de tous les problmes cologiques !

----------


## RyzenOC

Autant en rajouter une couche:

Le recyclage des composants lectronique est fait par des enfants indiens de 12ans.
Le lithium (le composant principale d'une batterie) est extrait dans des mines du Congo par des enfants.

Les composants d'ordinateurs/tablettes/smartphone etc sont fabriquer en chine dans des conditions de travail prcaire, (par des enfants parfois).

Dans le domaine de l'it, y'a pas que l'cologie comme problme  ::aie:: 


Morale: Acheter un raspberry fabriquer en Angleterre.

----------


## cryptelyos



----------


## Bousk

> Ordinateurs en gnral, donc oui si tu veux on peux rduire ces 60% car en effet certains font tourner des serveurs, etc. Cependant, il faut voire une vision global de ce chiffre : beaucoup de personnes/particulier ou non laisse allumer leur ordinateur pour rien.


Un collegue, dans son precedent job, avait pour regle de ne pas eteindre son PC le soir : ca coutait plus cher a l'entreprise de le rallumer le matin ( et relancer tous les softs etc) que lq consommation nocturne.  ::mouarf:: 



> On peut se tourner sur le sujet des tlphones portables et smartphones qui consomment  blinde : je n'ai pas de chiffres mais je suis prt  mettre la main  coup que plus d'une personne sur deux en France qui en possde un ne l'teint pas la nuit. Pour quelle raison ? Ne pas avoir  le rallumer le lendemain matin. Les consquences : batterie qui s'affaiblie plus vite et donc changement prmatur du bien + nuisance au niveau des ondes (oui il y a le mode avion mais c'est pareil, pas sur que tout le monde y pense chaque soir) + gnration de dchets.


Oui, mais le telephone, a fortiori portable, sert a etre joint. Il serait quand meme balot que je sois injoignable pour un truc important (accident d'un proche, ou quoi que ce soit qui veuille me contacter urgemment) parce que mon telephone est eteint. 





> L, il va falloir que je fasse des recherche. Mais bon pareil, c'est un nombre qui est cens interpell : 120 kilos c'est plus de 12 fois le poids d'un ordinateur.


Bof, tu m'aurais annonce 500 ca m'aurait fait le meme effet. Combien pour une montre, un tracteur ou autre chose pour compairaison ?




> + Chiffres sur Facebook (Content de m'tre dsinscrit : moins de pertes de temps + colo :p) : http://www.20minutes.fr/planete/9805...ire-tasse-cafe


Moi je pense qu'il faut alors arreter le cafe!!
Je bois pas de cafe donc j'ai le droit d'utiliser facebook, deal ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## GeoffreyOnRails

> On peut se tourner sur le sujet des tlphones portables et smartphones *qui consomment  blinde* : je n'ai pas de chiffres mais je suis prt  mettre la main  coup que plus d'une personne sur deux en France qui en possde un ne l'teint pas la nuit. *Pour quelle raison ?* Ne pas avoir  le rallumer le lendemain matin. Les consquences : batterie qui s'affaiblie plus vite et donc changement prmatur du bien + nuisance au niveau des ondes (oui il y a le mode avion mais c'est pareil, pas sur que tout le monde y pense chaque soir) + gnration de dchets.


Pour la simple raison qu'un tlphone portable ne consomme trois fois rien. 
Rappelons les chiffres : le cot en nergie total d'un smartphone est de 50 centimes par an, et la nuit en veille lieu d'tre teint, a doit faire  peine 10% de cette consommation... Si tu le mets en charge la nuit, a n'affectera mme pas la batterie, puisque l'nergie viendra directement du chargeur.
A ce compte l, prend une douche  l'eau froide dans l'anne, tu auras conomis bien plus d'nergie qu' teindre ton tlphone tous les soirs  ::lol::  

Et je ne parle mme pas des autres bonnes raisons de le laisser allumer comme utiliser le rveil, d'avoir besoin d'tre joignable (astreintes)...

----------


## Tryph

quel courage de poster un article invitant  l'conomie d'energie.
a devrait paraitre vident, mais apparemment c'est encore un sujet taboo pour beaucoup.

quand on voit les manifestations de mauvaise foi que a provoque, a fait un peu flipper quand mme:
- "y a des gens qui polluent plus que moi je vois pas pourquoi je ferai des efforts"
- "y a des activits qui polluent plus d'autres, alors il convient de ne rien changer"
- "tant que les autres ne font pas d'effort, je refuse de faire des efforts"
- "non mais c'est bon on va pas revenir  l'age de pierre"

on constate dans les rponses  ce post quelques traits bien connu de l'humanit "civilise":
- on jalouse l'autre mme dans ses dfauts et on refuse de faire plus et/ou de profiter moins
- on pense uniquement  soi et on refuse de voir  plus ou moins long terme
- on se dresponsabilise (s'infantilise mme) en invoquant les dcideurs qui ne nous incitent pas  faire mieux
- on se sent coupable et on monte sur nos grand chevaux ds que quelque chose nous met face  nos responsabilits

la "civilisation"  quand mme quelque chose de vaguement pathtique non?


sinon dans les gestes cons, on peut aussi ne pas jeter nos appareils qui fonctionnent encore et en faire don quand on les remplace, ou continuer de les utiliser et ne pas les remplacer...

perso j'approuve ce genre d'info, a nous change des sujets  la con du genre "un blogger  dit a", "un dcideur pense ci", "toto a t dsagrable avec popo, qui a donc fait un fork". et puis vu le nombre de gens qui se sentent agresss par quelques chiffres, on se dit que y a encore du boulot et qu'il va donc multiplier ce genre de message  ::):

----------


## mrqs2crbs

je plussoies compltement, et l'article de Martin Lestas, et le commentaire de Tryph,





> - on se dresponsabilise (s'infantilise mme) en invoquant les dcideurs qui ne nous incitent pas  faire mieux


a c'est trs juste: la non intervention du "Pre" comme justification (teinte de plus ou moins d'agressivit suivant le contexte et les interlocuteurs) devient une sorte de lieu commun.
Faut juste, pas trop s'tonner qu'ensuite les gens de "pouvoir" nous traitent comme des dcrbrs, immatures.

l'article m'a rappel le doc sur l'obsolescence programme ( www.youtube.com/watch?v=x228WYJqFAE ), 
notamment le dernier tiers, o l'on voit ce que deviennent nos dchets lectroniques,

a fait pas rver.

----------


## Saverok

Cette article est avant tout destin aux industriels car touche essentiellement  la production et au recyclage du matriel informatique ainsi qu' obsolescence programm.
Bref, ct utilisateur, on n'y peut pas grand chose.

Ensuite, la plupart des points n'ont rien de spcifique  l'informatique.
Cela concerne  peu prs tout.

Sur un site comme DVP.com, je m'attendais  avoir plus une sensibilisation ct dveloppement.
En effet, en tant que dveloppeur, on a une grosse part de responsabilit en faisant des programmes peu performant et/ou nergivores.
En effet, mme au niveau du code, on peut influencer la consommation lectrique.
Bref, avoir une srie de bonne pratique pour faire des programmes plus conomes en nergie m'aurait sembler plus  propos sur ce site.

----------


## Neckara

> quand on voit les manifestations de mauvaise foi que a provoque, a fait un peu flipper quand mme:
> - "y a des gens qui polluent plus que moi je vois pas pourquoi je ferai des efforts"
> - "y a des activits qui polluent plus d'autres, alors il convient de ne rien changer"
> - "tant que les autres ne font pas d'effort, je refuse de faire des efforts"
> - "non mais c'est bon on va pas revenir  l'age de pierre"


Je ne suis pas d'accord.

C'est la rgle des 20-80, 20% des causes provoquent 80% des effets.
Cela ne sert  rien de lutter pour rduire la pollution d'un pouillme, au final c'est ngligeable. Si tu rduit la pollution de 2% d'une cause qui engendre 2% de la pollution chez 25% des acteurs concerns, tu as rduit la pollution de 0,001%. C'est ngligeable et ne suffit pas  inverser la tendance.
Pour peu que l'nergie utilise pour lutter (ex. tracks, confrences, pubs) soit plus leve que l'nergie rellement conomise.  ::aie:: 


Pour lutter efficacement, il faut s'attaquer aux 20% de causes qui gnrent les 80% d'effets.
On parle de petits conseils comme teindre son portable. Mais compar au cot de la climatisation, de la voiture, du chauffage (dont eau chaude), de la respiration, est-ce rellement la chose qui pollue le plus dans la vie d'un mnage ?

Un autre problme, c'est qu'en sensibilisant sur des petites causes sans parler des causes qui gnrent le plus d'effets, on perd l'adhsion du public "Quoi ? Je dois faire des efforts pour des effets ngligeables pendant que l'entreprise du coin produit 90% de la pollution sans faire aucun effort ? Et qui continue de polluer de plus en plus rduisant  nant tous les ventuels efforts que je pourrais faire ?".
C'est comme dire "Serrez-vous la ceinture" et de voir  ct une personne qui jette l'argent par les fentre et l'utilise pour s'essuyer comme du vulgaire papier.

Un autre parallle, pour rduire le nombre de tus sur les routes, on ne va pas mettre des gendarmes dans des routes paumes de campagne o une personne passe tous les 32 du mois, mais bien dans les zones les plus accidentognes.


Bref, ne nous trompons pas de combat et luttons efficacement, ignorer les plus gros pollueurs ne sert pas la cause, au contraire. Il ne faut pas non plus trop culpabiliser l'opinion publique sur des "petites choses",  part perdre leur adhrence, l'effet risque d'tre trs limit.
En hivers, au lieu de penser  baisser le chauffage et  se mettre 4 couches de couvertures dans le lit pour conomiser, autant fermer les fentres grandes ouvertes.

----------


## Martin Lestas

@*John Shannow*:

Bonjour,

"En fait, comme toujours avec l'cologie, on cible une activit, et on balance des trucs montrant que c'est polluant, le but tant de culpabiliser les utilisateurs plutt que les constructeurs. "

 ::fleche::  Pas culpabiliser, simplement avertir et leurs faire rendre compte qu'il est facile de devenir co-citoyen. Il suffit de se soucier un peu des petites choses de tout les jours plutt que d'avoire la flmme ou encore rejetter la faute sur les gros Constructeurs.
J'aurais pu crire mon article sur les constructeur mais il n'aurait dans ce cas plus eu une vise de sensibilisation mais plutt une vise simplement informative. Je prfrais sensibiliser.


"Depuis des annes, on entend parler de l'obsolescence programme, combien de sommets cologiques ont eu lieu ? Quelle dcision internationale a t prise ?"

 ::fleche::  Aucune ou presque aucune, en effet. Cependant, l'obsolsance programm, est malheureusement importante pour faire tourne notre conomie. Sans cette dernire, beaucoup de firme se verrait fere => Chmage => famine => rvolution.
L'obsolsence programm n'est pas une bonne chose en tout cas se n'est pas se que je dis mais elle est necessaire.


"M. Toutlemonde doit faire des efforts pour moins consommer ? Et M. Apple que fait-il lui ?"

 ::fleche::  Oui, M. Toutlemonde comme vous dite doit faire des efforts, se surpass et voir au del plutot que de rester dans son coin, individualiste, et ne crach la faute sur les autres (constructeurs en autre). Attention, je ne les dfends pas.


"Quel systme met-il en place pour recycler les "anciens" iBidules ? Est-ce qu'il s'est pos la question du recyclage des lments du iBidule lors de sa conception ?"

 ::fleche::  Vous vous posez beaucoup de questions qui sont d'ailleurs primordiale et dont les rponses sont tristes. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet de l'article, comme je vous l'ais dis plus haut. Ce que je veux dire par l c'est que si j'avais fais un article sur les mthode de tel ou tel firme sur l'emprunte cologique je doute fortement qu'elles seraient venuent sur DVP afin de lire cet article.


"Bien sr, l je parle d'Apple, mais tous les constructeurs sont dans le mme cas."

 ::fleche::  Je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais je pense que vous gnraliser un peut trop, je pense qu'il y a une infime partie de constructeurs qui veulent faire changer les choses. Peu, mais il y en a surement.


"Pourquoi est-ce qu'on amliore pas les revtements routiers et autoroutiers alors que l'on sait que certains revtements permettent de diminuer la consommation ?"

 ::fleche::  J'aurais pu prendre une autre de vos questions. L, c'est simplement du bon sens : c'est impossible. J'espre que vous en tes conscient. On ne peut pas totalement changer le monde dans lequel on vie. Il faut plutot se centrer sur une amlioration. L dans vos propos j'ai l'impression que vous voulez tout raser et tout reconstruire par dessus. Bonne chance, c'est utopique.


"Bref, y en a marre de ces dnonciations sur les pratiques des usagers qui seraient la source de tous les problmes cologiques !"

 ::fleche::  Je n'ai jamais dis a, vous transformez mes propos  votre sauce.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



@*Bousk*:

Bonjour,

"Un collegue, dans son precedent job, avait pour regle de ne pas eteindre son PC le soir : ca coutait plus cher a l'entreprise de le rallumer le matin ( et relancer tous les softs etc) que lq consommation nocturne."

 ::fleche::  Le PC devait-tre bien remplis aha !


"Oui, mais le telephone, a fortiori portable, sert a etre joint. Il serait quand meme balot que je sois injoignable pour un truc important (accident d'un proche, ou quoi que ce soit qui veuille me contacter urgemment) parce que mon telephone est eteint."

 ::fleche::  Mais fois il reste toujours le tlphone Fix. Aprs si vous n'en avez pas,  la rigueure bien sr !


"L, il va falloir que je fasse des recherche. Mais bon pareil, c'est un nombre qui est cens interpell : 120 kilos c'est plus de 12 fois le poids d'un ordinateur." (moi)
"Bof, tu m'aurais annonce 500 ca m'aurait fait le meme effet. Combien pour une montre, un tracteur ou autre chose pour compairaison ?"

 ::fleche::  _Bon va vraiment falloire que je regarde a de plus pret ! J'essaierais de ne pas oublier d'diter mon message et de vous prvenir quand sa sera fait !_ (A Editer).


"Moi je pense qu'il faut alors arreter le cafe!!
Je bois pas de cafe donc j'ai le droit d'utiliser facebook, deal ?"

 ::fleche::  Chiche !



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



@*GeoffreyOnRails*:

Bonjour,

"Pour la simple raison qu'un tlphone portable ne consomme trois fois rien. 
Rappelons les chiffres : le cot en nergie total d'un smartphone est de 50 centimes par an, et la nuit en veille lieu d'tre teint, a doit faire  peine 10% de cette consommation... Si tu le mets en charge la nuit, a n'affectera mme pas la batterie, puisque l'nergie viendra directement du chargeur.
A ce compte l, prend une douche  l'eau froide dans l'anne, tu auras conomis bien plus d'nergie qu' teindre ton tlphone tous les soirs"

 ::fleche::  Alors l, je n'en savais rien du tout, merci pour l'information ! Je prends ma douche froide demain matin !



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



@*Tryph*:

Bonjour,

"sinon dans les gestes cons, on peut aussi ne pas jeter nos appareils qui fonctionnent encore et en faire don quand on les remplace, ou continuer de les utiliser et ne pas les remplacer..."


 ::fleche::  J'en ai cris un article (enfin topique seulement pour l'instant ce matin mme).
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ronique-casse/

Sinon merci pour votre message de soutien, c'est sympa !



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



@*mrqs2crbs*:

Bonjour,

"je plussoies compltement, et l'article de Martin Lestas, et le commentaire de Tryph,"

 ::fleche::  Merci msieur !  ::mrgreen:: 


"l'article m'a rappel le doc sur l'obsolescence programme ( www.youtube.com/watch?v=x228WYJqFAE ), 
notamment le dernier tiers, o l'on voit ce que deviennent nos dchets lectroniques,
a fait pas rver."

 ::fleche::  C'est clair ! Mais comme je le disais plus haut de ce message, n'est-elle pas indispensable c'est obsolcense programm ? En tout cas aujourd'hui (je ne parle bien videmment pas de demain.. Si l'on pouvait s'en pass se serait tiptop).



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Je vous remercie tous pour vos rponses,
J'espre avoir rpondu  la majorit des questionnements,
Aprs je suis loin d'avoir aussi toute les rponses  ::mouarf:: 
All bonne soire  vous tous et soyez co-citoyen  :;): ,

----------


## Jarodd

- Mettez vos IDE avec un fond noir, mme si c'est illisible : ainsi vos pixels teints vous feront faire des conomies
- Evitez de parler avec vos collgues, ou vos clients : vous dgagerez moins de CO
- Allez souvent en pause : le pc sera moins sollicit et consommera moins d'nergie
- Aprs avoir imprim un document, faites-en une bataille de boulettes ou un avion en papier, ainsi la consommation d'encre profitera  l'ambiance de l'open space
- Aux toilettes, ne tirez la chasse d'eau que quand 5 personnes minimum ont fait popo (autorisation de rduire  3 si l'un d'entre eux a une diarrhe aige)
- Servez-vous du papier toilettes dans les deux sens, ou mieux, n'en utilisez pas (de toute faon il faut se laver les mains  la fin)

L'cologie au travail, c'est facile, il sufit d'un peu de bonne volont et d'appliquer quelques gestes simples  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Aucune ou presque aucune, en effet. Cependant, l'obsolsance programm, est malheureusement importante pour faire tourne notre conomie. Sans cette dernire, beaucoup de firme se verrait fere => Chmage => famine => rvolution.
> L'obsolsence programm n'est pas une bonne chose en tout cas se n'est pas se que je dis mais elle est necessaire.


C'est de l'humour ou tu crois vraiment aux conneries que tu racontes ?

En tout cas l'obsolescence programme n'a pas l'air ncessaire pour les fautes de franais.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Perso me mettant  la place 2 secondes d'un patron d'une norme boite : Ouais l'obsolescence programm c'est top, les clients vont revenir toutes les X annes acheter et r-acheter nos produits. Donc la boite va pourvoir rouler comme sur des roulettes. Sinon bah on va perdre de l'argent donc tant qu' faire on Licencie, comme a on bouche le trou.

Sa parait si idiot ? Je trouve pas.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Perso me mettant  la place 2 secondes d'un patron d'une norme boite : Ouais l'obsolescence programm c'est top, les clients vont revenir toutes les X annes acheter et r-acheter nos produits. Donc la boite va pourvoir rouler comme sur des roulettes. Sinon bah on va perdre de l'argent donc tant qu' faire on Licencie, comme a on bouche le trou.

Sa parait si idiot ? Je trouve pas.

PS: Et pour lorthographe, fin de journe, j'ai beaucoup boss, j'ai beaucoup cod, j'ai beaucoup cris donc ouais j'en ai surement fait.

----------


## Invit

> Perso me mettant  la place 2 secondes d'un patron d'une norme boite : Ouais l'obsolescence programm c'est top, les clients vont revenir toutes les X annes acheter et r-acheter nos produits. Donc la boite va pourvoir rouler comme sur des roulettes. Sinon bah on va perdre de l'argent donc tant qu' faire on Licencie, comme a on bouche le trou.
> 
> Sa parait si idiot ? Je trouve pas.



C'est bien ce qui m'inquite.

Et tu as pens   tout seul o tu l'as entendu  la tv ?

----------


## Martin Lestas

Je ne vois rellement pas o tu veux en venir, explique-toi s'il te plait.
Et non tout seul si tu veux savoir. Aprs je ne dis pas tre pour, je constate et essaye de me mettre  la place.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois rellement pas o tu veux en venir, explique-toi s'il te plait.
> Et non tout seul si tu veux savoir. Aprs je ne dis pas tre pour, je constate et essaye de me mettre  la place.


Je veux en venir que ce n'est pas ncessaire de nous ressortir le discours de la croissance qui va sauver le monde car nos tlvisions ( obsolescence programme) s'en chargent dj suffisamment.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> - Mettez vos IDE avec un fond noir, mme si c'est illisible : ainsi vos pixels teints vous feront faire des conomies
> - Evitez de parler avec vos collgues, ou vos clients : vous dgagerez moins de CO
> - Allez souvent en pause : le pc sera moins sollicit et consommera moins d'nergie
> - Aprs avoir imprim un document, faites-en une bataille de boulettes ou un avion en papier, ainsi la consommation d'encre profitera  l'ambiance de l'open space
> - Aux toilettes, ne tirez la chasse d'eau que quand 5 personnes minimum ont fait popo (autorisation de rduire  3 si l'un d'entre eux a une diarrhe aige)
> - Servez-vous du papier toilettes dans les deux sens, ou mieux, n'en utilisez pas (de toute faon il faut se laver les mains  la fin)
> 
> L'cologie au travail, c'est facile, il sufit d'un peu de bonne volont et d'appliquer quelques gestes simples


- Utilisez un boulier et pas une calculette
- Installez Visual Studio sur votre telephone pour faire des conomies d'energie
- Grez vos projet ALM sur un post it
- Programmez tout en langage C ou en assembleur pour comomiser en CPU.
- Remplacez votre chaise par un vlo dynamo pour alimenter votre PC 
- Allez au travail en vlo et prenez un passager sur votre porte bagage pour le covlotage
- ...

----------


## Martin Lestas

Vous pourriez faire votre actu  part les gars  ::mouarf::  
De vrais citoyens du monde !

----------


## yann2

> Perso me mettant  la place 2 secondes d'un patron d'une norme boite : Ouais l'obsolescence programm c'est top, les clients vont revenir toutes les X annes acheter et r-acheter nos produits. Donc la boite va pourvoir rouler comme sur des roulettes. Sinon bah on va perdre de l'argent donc tant qu' faire on Licencie, comme a on bouche le trou.
> 
> Sa parait si idiot ? Je trouve pas.
> 
> PS: Et pour lorthographe, fin de journe, j'ai beaucoup boss, j'ai beaucoup cod, j'ai beaucoup cris donc ouais j'en ai surement fait.



Sauf que le patron est un tre humain comme les autres et ses enfant et les enfants de ses enfants vivront, vraisemblablement sur cette plante donc, oui, c'est compltement idiot comme raisonnement. De plus, produire beaucoup permet de mieux d'industrialiser et donc,  priori, rduire la main duvre. Je ne pense pas que le travail soit un avantage de lobsolescence programm.

PS : j'ai rien contre l'industrialisation.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que le patron est un tre humain comme les autres


Quid de la pression des actionnaires ?




> et ses enfant et les enfants de ses enfants vivront, vraisemblablement sur cette plante donc, oui, c'est compltement idiot comme raisonnement.


Mais il te rpondront, "ce n'est pas grave, la science trouvera la solution", "a fait X annes qu'on nous prdit la fin du ptrole, et ce n'est toujours pas arriv", "le rchauffement climatique, c'est un complot pour faire baisser la croissance aux USA", "de toute faon, tout le monde le fait, et on a besoin de rester comptitif pour prserver nos 2 millions d'emplois".

Ou "de toute faon j'ai pas d'enfants" !

C'est de penser que tout le monde pense comme nous ou a les mme valeurs que nous qui est idiot comme raisonnement.

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Sauf que le patron est un tre humain comme les autres et ses enfant et les enfants de ses enfants vivront, vraisemblablement sur cette plante donc, oui, c'est compltement idiot comme raisonnement.


 ::fleche::  Franchement, je ne vois pas le rapport, entre qu'un patron et ces enfants sont des tres qui vivront surement sur notre plante terre et le fait que ce mme patron utilise l'obsolescence programm.


Je n'ai bien videmment jamais dis tre pour l'obsolescence programm je me demande simplement si elle n'est pas ncessaire ? Sinon pourquoi la mettre en place ? Franchement, expliquez-moi.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je n'ai bien videmment jamais dis tre pour l'obsolescence programm je me demande simplement si elle n'est pas ncessaire ? Sinon pourquoi la mettre en place ? Expliquez-moi.



Il existe tout un tas de contre exemple, par exemple le raspberryPi produit dans une usine au Royaume Unis. Niveau matriel, la carte est trs fiable (j'en ai une overcloker au max qui tourne H24 depuis 1.5 ans dj), et niveau logiciel ont  un OS (linux) opensource, qui est parfaitement mise a jours (Debian jessie avec le noyaux linux 4.2).


Par ailleurs des lois en France et en UE ont t vot cette anne concernant l'obsolescence programm.


L'obsolescence programm c'est un moyen qu'on trouv des boites peu scrupuleuse pour se faire plus d'argent au mpris des consommateurs, en soudant la batterie au smartphone par exemple, ou en mettant plus  jours leurs priphriques qui n'a que 1-2ans.

Il y'a 20 ans on avait tous que des PC fixes, ces pc taient/sont increvable (j'ai un vieux pc chez moi vieux de 20ans), aujourd'hui ont fait des smartphone/tablettes avec une dure de vie de 2-3ans.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai bien videmment jamais dis tre pour l'obsolescence programm je me demande simplement si elle n'est pas ncessaire ? Sinon pourquoi la mettre en place ? Franchement, expliquez-moi.


Non mais srieusement, tu nous fais marcher ?
Parce que l une telle navet c'est vraiment trop gros.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Comme le dis sazearte, elle est utilis par les boites peu scrupuleuse.
Donc ELLE EST UTILE A CES BOITE POUR GAGNER DE l'ARGENT. 

Arrte de me les casser, excusez moi pour le terme, premire fois que je dois parler comme sa sur le forum mais il n'y a aucune navet, je sais se que je dis, et c'est juste que je comprends les firmes qui utilisent cette mthode pour gagner des thunes. Oui c'est sur le dos des consommateurs, mais si les consommateurs sont assez con pour acheter, bah all on s'en met plein les poches. C'est gens qui sont  la tte de ces entreprises sont dans un autre monde, ils gagnent chaque anne se que l'on ne gagnera jamais dans notre vie, et comme on le vois avec nos politiques en France, l'Argent appel l'Argent. Donc d'un ct si leur objectif principal est de gagner de l'Argent quelque soit les mthodes bah allons-y.

Aprs c'est clair, la loi qui est pass est au top et on ne pouvait pas faire mieux : informer le temps de vie des biens qu'ils vont acqurir. Au moins nous seront tenu au courant et l'on pourra faire des choix dans nos achats.

----------


## Invit

Autant pour moi, c'est toi qui as raison.
De ce point de vue, effectivement l'obsolescence programme est utile, de mme que la tromperie sur marchandise, la dlocalisation, le travail des enfants et les rejets polluants.
Je croyais navement qu'on parlait d'cologie, dsol.

----------


## bigsister

Et n'oubliez pas tous ces serveurs qui tournent pour sauvegarder toutes ces donnes inutiles (Nos emails de l'an 2004, nos photos flous etc.)... Parce qu'apparemment c'est des usines  Charbon aux US qui leurs fournissent l'nergie (entre autres dgts)... Vu a dans un reportage l dessus sur France TV il y a quelques semaines. Trions aussi nos donnes !!!  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et n'oubliez pas tous ces serveurs qui tournent pour sauvegarder toutes ces donnes inutiles (Nos emails de l'an 2004, nos photos flous etc.)... Parce qu'apparemment c'est des usines  Charbon aux US qui leurs fournissent l'nergie (entre autres dgts)... Vu a dans un reportage l dessus sur France TV il y a quelques semaines. Trions aussi nos donnes !!!


Faudrait aussi interdire le p2p, c'est vrai toute ces donnes rpliqus X fois  travers le monde sa pollue  ::mrgreen:: 

Heureusement l'UE s'y attelle  ::aie::

----------


## NicoB.

A ceux qui pensent que c'est aux politiques et industriels de prendre leurs responsabilits, malheureusement, l'histoire le montre, on ne peut pas attendre grand chose d'eux.
Nous n'avons pas d'autres choix que de nous informer et ensuite de nous tourner vers les alternatives existantes ou des les dvelopper.
Par exemple,  une poque on pouvait souhaiter consommer de l'lectricit venant des nergies renouvelables mais la seule alternative tait de la produire soi-mme puisqu'il n'y avait qu'EDF.
Depuis l'ouverture du march, on peut choisir Enercoop. Finis les nergies fossiles!
C'est  nous par nos choix de dcider de la socit que nous voulons. Je pense qu'avec chacun de nos actes de consommation nous avons plus de poids qu'avec un bulletin de vote.

----------


## pvincent

En 1950, j'tais dj n et la population mondiale tait selon l'INED de *2 533 190 000* 
(voir http://www.ined.fr/fr/tout-savoir-po...on_graphiques/)
Aujourd'hui, c'est *7 324 780 000*. et a continue de crotre rapidement, d'o la question "o va l'humanit en ne matrisant pas sa dmographie?"

Pourquoi nos colos ne posent ils jamais cette question avant de nous faire la leon?
Compter sur la thorie simpliste de la "transition dmographique" et faire l'autruche me semble irraliste.

NB: si on avait opr  population constante, on aurait maintenant bien moins de problmes environnementaux.

----------


## Neckara

> Pourquoi nos colos ne posent ils jamais cette question avant de nous faire la leon?


Boarf, on a dj la solution depuis longtemps, une bonne petite guerre mondiale, quelques ogives bien places et le tour est jou  :;): .
En plus les guerres relancent l'conomie, que demande le peuple ?

----------


## Martin Lestas

> En 1950, j'tais dj n et la population mondiale tait selon l'INED de *2 533 190 000* 
> (voir http://www.ined.fr/fr/tout-savoir-po...on_graphiques/)
> Aujourd'hui, c'est *7 324 780 000*. et a continue de crotre rapidement, d'o la question "o va l'humanit en ne matrisant pas sa dmographie?"
> 
> Pourquoi nos colos ne posent ils jamais cette question avant de nous faire la leon?
> Compter sur la thorie simpliste de la "transition dmographique" et faire l'autruche me semble irraliste.
> 
> NB: si on avait opr  population constante, on aurait maintenant bien moins de problmes environnementaux.


Bonjour,

se qui me semble irraliste c'est comme vous dite d'oprer " une population constante". Sauf si l'on mettais en place des quotas comme en chine : maxi 1 enfant par couple par exemple (Edit: je pense que cela entranerais une rvolution, dans un  pays comme le notre). Je trouve qu'il y a dj assez de restriction dans notre monde comme cela personnellement.

----------


## RyzenOC

1) La populations mondiale devrait normalement stagner  10 milliard d'ici 2050.

2) Les pays pauvres/en voie de dveloppement n'ont pas encore achevs leurs transitions dmographiqueL

----------


## pvincent

> si l'on mettais en place des quotas comme en chine


Ais-je parl de cela? Je n'ai pas la prtention d'avoir de solution (d'ailleurs, il suffit de s'amuser avec le site interactif de l'INED pour se rendre compte que les courbes chinoises ne sont pas ce que l'on pourrai croire), mais le refus d'envisager de rflchir  cette question, c'est faire la politique de l'autruche. 

La "population constante" n'est qu'une "exprience de pense" comme aiment  en faire les physiciens et qui suscite en moi une pointe de nostalgie.




> La populations mondiale devrait *normalement* stagner  10 milliard d'ici 2050.


D'abord, mme si je ne serai plus l, 2050 c'est demain:  peine une gnration. C'est trs bien de contester l'enfouissement des dchets nuclaires qui pourrai provoquer une contamination dans quelques milliers d'annes, alors pourquoi ici borner son horizon  35 ans?
Ce que je conteste, c'est la croyance que la "transition dmographique" est une loi universelle qui conduit  une stabilisation et va nous dispenser de nous poser des questions sur l'avenir  moyen terme. C'est tout au plus une constatation statistique et comme aiment  dire les oprateurs en bourse: les performances passes ne prsagent pas de celles futures. En effet, les progrs de la mdecine on supprim l'influence de la mortalit infantile sur le solde dmographique, et c'est le comportement sociologique des reproducteurs qui semble tre le facteur principal: qui peut prvoir quel sera ce comportement dans 30 ans?
Je ne propose aucune mesure coercitive, comme ce fut le cas en Inde sous Indira Gandi, ce qui a t un chec patent. Ce que j'aimerai simplement, c'est que les gens prennent conscience qu'avoir beaucoup d'enfants n'est pas forcment un gage de protection pour leur vieillesse: coutez "Les Enjeux internationaux" sur France Culture (http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...ard-de-la-guer) aujourd'hui est instructif  cet gard.

Je ne voudrai pas terminer sur une note pessimiste: aprs tout entre la mal bouffe (trs  la mode ces jours ci), la sdentarit et son corollaire, l'obsit, les perturbateurs endocriniens,... une prise de conscience des populations ne sera peut tre pas ncessaire.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce que je conteste, c'est la croyance que la "transition dmographique" est une loi universelle qui conduit  une stabilisation et va nous dispenser de nous poser des questions sur l'avenir  moyen terme. C'est tout au plus une constatation statistique et comme aiment  dire les oprateurs en bourse: les performances passes ne prsagent pas de celles futures.



A bon ?!, je te signale que les IA "intelligente" que l'on conoit, se base sur des analyses statistique et des donnes en provenance du pass, jusqu' preuve du contraire, sa fonctionne trs bien.
C'est pas pour rien que Google, MS et co investisse des millions la dedans, et qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde investit dans le Big Data.





> C'est trs bien de contester l'enfouissement des dchets nuclaires qui pourrai provoquer une contamination dans quelques milliers d'annes, alors pourquoi ici borner son horizon  35 ans?


1) C'est quoi la rapport ?
2) Tu est ingnieure dans le nuclaire, tu as des connaissance prcise dans ce domaine pour affirmer cela ?
Si tu connait une alternative srieuse au nuclaire ne t'en prive pas, aujourd'hui a part le charbon y'a rien qui pourrait subvenir  nos besoins nergtiques.


Et enfin une augmentation de la population mondiale n'est pas une fatalit. Grce par exemple au BigData en partis on peut aujourd'hui largement optimis l'nergie, les ressources etc. Dans certaines ville comme lyon, on cre des quartiers intelligents, des smart cities.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Non, c'tais une hypothse de solution simplement que je posais, je ne te l'ai jamais ddi. Bien videmment. Et il est bien vident qu'il faut se poser la question, je te rejoins sur ce point. Mais est-ce rellement ralisable, c'est la question que je me pose.. Car pour l'instant on est pas parti pour que sa change, et je ne vois pas par quel *miracle* cette courbe stagnerais voir baisserais.

Et pour la suite de ton message tout  fait d'accord, il faut arrter de se borner au court et moyen terme ou en faisant semblant de parler de long terme car pour moi le *long terme n'est pas rellement dfinissable*. 1 millier d'anne est-ce rellement du long terme ? Mme 100 millier d'annes ? Perso, j'y crois pas sachant que notre terre devrait encore avoir plusieurs milliards d'annes  vivre. Mais on se borne, on se dit tant que plusieurs gnrations de mes petits enfants vivront tout va bien ! On se rassure, car on est frustr du fait que l'on dtruit notre plante. Avons nous le choix ? Sa je ne sais pas, mais on peut faire ces petits gestes de bienveillance chaque jours non parce que nous sommes des ecolos, des idalistes etc, mais tout simplement pour dire que nous voulons respecter l o nous vivons ! Bien videmment que se n'est pas par ces gestes que nous sauveront quoi que ce soit !





> Le soleil est trs trs vieux puisqu'il est g de 4,57 milliards d'annes ! 
> 
> Cette toile, compose d'hydrogne et d'hlium, fait partie dune galaxie constitue de 200  400 milliards dtoiles et appele la Voie lacte. Autour du soleil gravitent 8 plantes, 5 plantes naines, des astrodes, des comtes et de la poussire. 
> 
> Les scientifiques pensent que, pendant les prochains milliards d'annes, le soleil va puiser ses rserves d'hydrogne, le gaz responsable de sa brillance. Lorsqu'il aura 12 milliards d'annes, il se dilatera et se transformera en toile gante rouge. Quant  la Terre, elle ne sera plus qu'un grand dsert...


(src : webjunior.net, ouais bon j'ai pris le premier site  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Neckara

N'est-ce pas un peu trop facile et rassurant de se dire que le problme va se rsoudre de lui-mme en 2050 ?
Et en 2050, on se dira qu'il se rsoudra de lui-mme en 2100 ?

En effet, on arrive  faire pas mal de prdictions avec le big Data, mais on ne peut pas tout prvoir sans se tromper.
Il suffit d'un lment perturbateur entre nos jours et 2050 pour mettre  mal des prvisions.

On peut effectivement dgager une tendance. Et  partir de cette tendance essayer de se projeter dans l'avenir en ayant une certaine probabilit de se tromper (et une certaine probabilit de se tromper sur la probabilit de se tromper), mais ce n'est pas de la divination.
De plus, en ayant conscience d'une prdiction, on peut lutter pour l'empcher. Donc au final cette prdiction peut ne pas se raliser.

----------


## pvincent

Les utilisateurs de statistiques on tendance  oublier que le rsultat du calcul dpend de la loi de probabilit qui gouverne le phnomne tudi et que le thorme "central limit" est une notion asymptotique. Comme les sociologues ne se sont pas encore mis d'accord sur les lois qui gouvernerai la "psycho-histoire" qu'anticipais Asimov, je ne crois pas que le BigData soit une solution dans le court terme. En coutant l'mission de France Culture ce matin, on voit bien que des phnomnes qu'on pouvait ngliger dans le pass peuvent devenir plus tard prpondrants.

Ce qui me frappe, c'est la disproportion entre les quelques pour cents dont on nous rabat les oreilles et les ordres de grandeurs dmographiques. 
Au nom de quoi les pays qui mergent n'aurait-il pas les mmes droits que le notre? Cela signifie qu'il y a un facteur important dont il faut tenir compte en plus du nombre d'habitants et c'est pourquoi le tapage mdiatique actuel n'est peut tre pas compltement inutile pour que tout le monde se proccupe de la question.

Edit: en fait les prvisions dmographiques sont probablement prcises  court terme (je me souviens d'avoir lu vers 1980 dans un article sur la question "les mres de l'an 2000 sont dj nes"), mais trs incertaines  moyen terme.

----------


## petitours

choisir un pc moins puissant est prendre le problme  l'envers.
L'efficacit nergtique (c'est a le nom) des pc, c'est le travail des constructeurs.
On consomme pour faire des choses, l'objet pour nous utilisateur est de ne consommer QUE pour faire quelque chose.
Un pc qui ne fait rien n'apporte pas de valeur ajoute, videment.
Ecouter de la musique sur youtube est un mauvais usage de lnergie aussi : une vido stocke et transfre par des serveurs surpuissants pour encaisser cette charge, juste pour voir une image fixe  lcran et profiter d'un minuscule flux audio.
Utiliser le cloud (et son arme de serveurs) pour faire ce qui serait aussi (voir bien plus) efficace en local c'est pareil.
En entreprise le fait de dployer de lEthernet dans un atelier pour transmettre 4 tempratures toutes les 3 minutes...
Si on ne cherche qu' baisser sa consommation on se retrouve face  un mur, celui de l'activit et du progrs qui ne peuvent se rduire. Si on parle d'amliorer le rapport conso/valeur ajoute alors tout le monde progresse ; on se rend mme compte qu' ce jeux l toute l'activit gagne en efficience et il n'y a beaucoup d'autres gains que ceux lis  lnergie !

PS : La maitrise nergtique c'est mon mtier.

----------


## Vamuil

Il ne faut pas oublier les rseaux.  Chaque octet envoy ou reu a besoin d'nergie pour exister.  Et chaque octet qui transite sur un rseau prend de la place sur ce rseau.  Que le rseau soit filaire, optique ou arien, il brle de l'nergie.  Google, Twitter, Facebook et cie sont probablement les plus gros pollueurs circulant sur les autoroutes de l'information...

----------


## petitours

> Il ne faut pas oublier les rseaux.  Chaque octet envoy ou reu a besoin d'nergie pour exister.  Et chaque octet qui transite sur un rseau prend de la place sur ce rseau.  Que le rseau soit filaire, optique ou arien, il brle de l'nergie.  Google, Twitter, Facebook et cie sont probablement les plus gros pollueurs circulant sur les autoroutes de l'information...


 et on peut se demander quelle est leur valeur ajoute...  ::roll::   part occuper des index, crer des problmes aux jeunes et empcher certains de se rencontrer physiquement  ::cfou::

----------


## allhut

Les constructeurs (pas seulement dordinateurs) ont aussi un rle  jouer :
	Arrter de fabriquer des machines  mort programme dans un dlai court (5 ans)
	Privilgier lactivit de rparation plutt que celle de mise  la poubelle
	Faire des ordinateurs modulaires dans lesquels on puisse intgrer une nouveaut relle sans avoir besoin de jeter lensemble de la machine
Mais cest peut-tre leur demander de se tirer une balle dans le pied. Il ne faut donc pas seulement le leur demander, mais lexiger, par des pratiques dacheteurs responsables

ALLEGRE

----------


## Jipt

> Les constructeurs (*pas seulement dordinateurs*) ont aussi un rle  jouer :
> 	Privilgier lactivit de rparation plutt que celle de mise  la poubelle
> Mais cest peut-tre leur demander de se tirer une balle dans le pied. Il ne faut donc pas seulement le leur demander, mais lexiger, par des pratiques dacheteurs responsables


a marche aussi avec les constructeurs de jouets (surtout que c'est bientt Nol) ?

Parce que je viens de dmonter le "projecteur" d'un jouet genre engin de combat,  base de LED, et d'abord il a fallu batailler grave pour l'ouvrir parce que les 2 vis m'ont donn un mal de chien, bien coinces dans leur plastique et l'empreinte pour le tournevis qui se dtruit au fur et  mesure, normal pour des vis en papier chocolat...

Bref j'y suis arriv, pour dcouvrir un botier contenant deux piles au mercure genre montre, mais botier inouvrable s'il vous plait ! Il m'a fallu le casser pour en sortir les piles...
Mais c'est tellement plus facile et donc moins cher pour le fabricant.

Alors, l'acheteur responsable, je ne le vois pas trop essayer de tout dmonter en pleine panique de fin dcembre pour voir s'il y a moyen de grer les piles de son machin une fois celles-ci mortes : c'est mission impossible et les piles finiront  la poubelle, avec le jouet, ce qui est compltement irresponsable...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
La voiture ou bagnole qui se democratise economiquement est certainement l'agent pollueur NUMBER ONE helas !!!
Ensuite viennent les centrales thermiques qui utilisent les energies fossilles( fiouel, gaz naturel ou  charbon) ...
Ce que l'on cache aux gens :
1/c'est que tous ces engins qui transforment l'energie thermique en energie mecanique sont plombes par un Principe de physique ou Principe de Carno : le rendement ne peut depasser physiquement la limite de 40%,infranchissable....
Cela signifie que pour produire 0,40 kwh d'electricite il faut bruler 1,0 kwh de fioul,gaz naturel ou charbon(pour mieux comprendre le problem ,il suffit de convertir en thermie unite de chaleur industriellle)....
Pour les vehicules cela signifie que pour restituer 0,4 kwh d'energie mecanique il faut bruler 1,0  kwh d'essence...
De plus tous les perfectionnements apportes aux meilleurs moteurs modernes de voitures,meilleures turbines  vapeur de centrales ne visent qu' reduire leur consummation dues aux deperditions de toutes sortes :gaz non brules,frottements,mauvaise conception  mais n'affectent ce principe inflexible....  

2/ Dans l'ensemble du petrole extrait et raffine 40 % va aux vehicules ...60 % aux centrales d'electricites sous forme de Fuel Lourd...

Ainsi les equipements electroniques et autres se trouvent en bout de cette chaine de pollution...Et le doigt accusateur va  des boucs emissaires ,comme le dit notre ami:



> John Shannon
>  En fait, comme toujours avec l'cologie, on cible une activit, et on balance des trucs montrant que c'est polluant, le but tant de culpabiliser les utilisateurs plutt que les constructeurs. 
> 
>  Les politiques (entendez par l, les dcideurs politiques) se ddouanent compltement de leurs responsabilits en pointant les usages et les usagers mais jamais les fabricants, les constructeurs, les dcideurs.


En fait je dirais les decideurs economiques qui sont embusques derriere les politiques....!!!
Quand je vois qu'en region parisienne ,particulierement humide car exposee  l'influence oceane et dont l'hygrometrie s'en trouve aggravee par le biais du rechauffement de temperature inusite ,ce qui induit des retentions de particules et la formation d'une atmosphere de "hammam" ou "bain tropical" etouffant  ,les memes explications des memes decideurs l'attributent   tort sciemment aux  soi-disant aux degagements de gaz des vehicules et usines comme si le nombre de ceux-ci avaient explose !!!
Dans le meme sillage  on peut situer les formations d'ouragans ou orages "tropicaux" en zone mediterrannee (le Var recemment,la vallee du Rhone,la Region du Milanais,la Sardaigne  l'anne derriere)...
Pour les regions cotieres exposees  l'ocean directement :les orages "tropicaux" se forment en hauteur mer et le resultat se fait sentir sur les cotes :Toulouse,les Sables d'Olonnes ....!!!
Pour les regions plus au nord,c'est les fontes de glaces subites qui degenerent en crues spectaculaires : vistule ,oder en allemagne et pologne ,Volga en Russie !!!

La seule energie electrique dont la production est la moins polluante est la nucleaire ,sauf accident majeur !!!
Alea jactea est !!!

----------

